# home school



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

I would like some input, I am considering homeschooling my children. I have been out of work for a couple years now. I have taken the time to improve myself with learning skills and doing things around the house I thought needed to be done. I have 3 kids one is in 4th grade and the others have not started yet. After seeing what they are teaching in school or not teaching, I am seriously thinking about starting to home school next year. Do any of you home school and or what are your thoughts.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I home school (5 of my 6) children and I love it and so do they. You just need to look into the requirements for your district and then pick out a curriculum that fits your family. There are also home schooling groups that you can join that can help you with any questions or field trips.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

We Homeschool all 4 of our kids. We will not go back!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont know what the laws are in Fl. We home schooled our three daughters until the wife bugged out on us then I had to put them into public school, 2 in high school and 1 in junior high. Despite what you may have heard about home schooled kids going into public school, they were not lagging behind the rest of the classes, in fact, the oldest daughter graduated 3rd in her class, the second graduated early and is now in the Navys Nuclear Propulsion School, the third was advanced into high school and graduated in the top 10 in her class. My three daughters did not have any social deficiencies or problems when they entered public school, those stories about home schooled children being "social morons" are mostly false(in our case and that of our friends doing the same).

Neither I nor my ex-wife had any background in childhood education, I did/do have a technical background and both their mother and I both had "some" college but no degrees. We did not purchase any expensive curriculum, we came up with our own, we made everything a learning experience for them and I dont regret it for an instant.

If you have the chance to homes school, give it a try....its not for everyone but I think that everyone is capable of teaching their own children at home.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I went to sign my oldest up for trade school last week and the school clearly had a bias TOWARD home schooled kids! I asked the professor "Since I home school I can gear my son's math toward what he needs to know for this class. Can you give me some ideas of what math he will need?" This is for Electrical Tech. The professor said "Pfft! He is home schooled! I am sure he knows everything he will ever need for this class!" 
The guidance counselor: "He should take the OGT (Ohio Graduation Test) this March. Since he is home schooled I am sure he will pass it the first time. So, he can just take it now and get it over with." 

I agree...we will not go back to public school. (Just the trade school.)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Pam, we who home school(ed), are one of the biggest threats to the security of those public school educator types. When they keep wanting raises, more benefits, more modern facilities, supplies, equipment.... they say it is essential for modern teaching. They see us, who do not have those things to teach with and our children at the top academically, as threats and themselves with egg on their faces.

Yes their is a bias toward home schooled children but the home schooled kids are usually leaps and bounds ahead of public schooled kids because there is more one on one time, and we better understand how our children learn than they do, no amount of formal education or advanced degrees or experience will ever change that.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

The only concern I have seen from a couple of kids I know that were home schooled, their socialization skill tend to lag a bit. If you can keep them involved outside the home in sports or other activities, it will help.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Davarm said:


> those stories about home schooled children being "social morons" are mostly false(in our case and that of our friends doing the same).
> 
> Neither I nor my ex-wife had any background in childhood education, I did/do have a technical background and both their mother and I both had "some" college but no degrees. We did not purchase any expensive curriculum, we came up with our own, we made everything a learning experience for them and I dont regret it for an instant.
> 
> If you have the chance to homes school, give it a try....its not for everyone but I think that everyone is capable of teaching their own children at home.


As a product of home-schooling, I can say that I did & do appreciate the opportunities that it provided for me to learn non-traditionally. As for being 'socially retarded'?... looking at the misanthropy that passes for general social dynamics in my age group; I'll wear THAT monicker 'on my sleeve' as a badge of honor! :2thumb:


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you all so much. There is a good size home school group around here, in fact a couple of the scouts in my sons cub scout den home school so I have done some digging into the laws. The hs group would give him socialization as well as there is football, bball and church that my sons does, so I am not too worried about socialization. What worries me is the version of American History, and other things they are getting. I think I told you I was running a scout meeting once and was told that getting a c in school was good enough after all it was passing. As I beging this journey I will post along and let you know what happens


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

We home schooled our daughter starting in the fourth grade. She was always taught at home even when in public school. There usually is a bit of resentment from public school teachers towards home schoolers. Most are leaps and bounds ahead of those their age. She went to high school her last two years to do "high school stuff". She graduated a year early and was 3rd in her class. 
The city has a home school athletics program of sorts here. My daughter played tennis and softball.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

that is what I am finding now I am the one that is teaching my son not the school


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a number of neighbors in FL that home school. They are very happy with the results and have encouraged us to do the same. In FL I think it is called school choice or home choice but either way there is significant support for doing it and still making sure your kids meet the state requirements.


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

lefty said:


> I would like some input, I am considering homeschooling my children. I have been out of work for a couple years now. I have taken the time to improve myself with learning skills and doing things around the house I thought needed to be done. I have 3 kids one is in 4th grade and the others have not started yet. After seeing what they are teaching in school or not teaching, I am seriously thinking about starting to home school next year. Do any of you home school and or what are your thoughts.


Education is what you make of it. If a kid puts forth the effort, and their parents get involved with their homework, projects, activities etc, they can get a very well rounded education in a public school. Maybe it's because we live in the Midwest, but I don't see the "Liberal Bias" in the classroom as much as the conservative media makes it out to be. If I lived in the inner city or urban California I might choose differently however. :scratch


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> There usually is a bit of resentment from public school teachers towards home schoolers.


The resentment is most likely due to teachers having their noses out of joint because home schooling is a direct challenge to their false sense of professionalism. It's well known that students who major in education in university are the dimmest bulbs on campus so when parents, with no "specialized training in education" are capable of producing better educational results than "trained professionals" this is very upsetting to these "professionals."



Jaspar said:


> Maybe it's because we live in the Midwest, but I don't see the "Liberal Bias" in the classroom as much as the conservative media makes it out to be. If I lived in the inner city or urban California I might choose differently however. :scratch


Unless your local school district is an anomaly of some sort, which I highly doubt, then the liberal bias is baked right into the mandated standards which come from many places. Teaching to textbooks, which have liberal bias deeply embedded, teaching to the standards adopted by the National Council of Teachers of Mathematics or the National Council of Teachers of English, also with liberal standards deeply embedded into core concepts, or how reading lists for middle school students are now filled to the brim with "socially relevant" novels which deal with alcoholism, homosexuality, parental violence, and what have you, which seems to drive young boys away from reading literature, and the point of which is to advance social messages rather than to develop reading skills and appreciation for literature.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Jaspar said:


> Education is what you make of it. If a kid puts forth the effort, and their parents get involved with their homework, projects, activities etc, they can get a very well rounded education in a public school. Maybe it's because we live in the Midwest, but I don't see the "Liberal Bias" in the classroom as much as the conservative media makes it out to be. If I lived in the inner city or urban California I might choose differently however. :scratch


I thought the same thing, we moved from Houston back home and one of the main reasons was to raise the kids. we are here in the bible belt and while it is not as bad as inner city or left coast, it is still not what I would consider accurate and proper. Things like listing the greatest presidents and FDR, Wilson, Obama were examples. WHen talking about what makes this country great religious freedom and the founding of this country was not mentioned. Also this passing is good enough otherwise it would not be passing drives me nuts.


----------



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

Our oldest starts school next year and we are considering homeschooling instead. My wife is a counselor for young children in schools and the behaviors she sees makes us very hesitant to send our kids to public schools. Oklahoma makes it much easier now as they let kids take online classes from K through 12. That will help me by guiding my teaching (I hope!). And if they want me to tell my children things such as who is the greatest president in some liberal's opinion at least I will be sitting with them to explain the truth.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

katfish said:


> Our oldest starts school next year and we are considering homeschooling instead. My wife is a counselor for young children in schools and the behaviors she sees makes us very hesitant to send our kids to public schools. Oklahoma makes it much easier now as they let kids take online classes from K through 12. That will help me by guiding my teaching (I hope!). And if they want me to tell my children things such as who is the greatest president in some liberal's opinion at least I will be sitting with them to explain the truth.


I have the utmost respect and admiration for parents that home school their kiddo's. 
It is no easy task and I would imagine that it takes a lot of time, patience, love and encouragement to do it right. The kiddo's that I have met that were home schooled seemed to outshine those that went to public school.

I say go for it and I wish nothing but the best to all of you that do home school. :2thumb:


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

My wife is the Teacher, She home schools the boys. The oldest(7) has tested, by a state certified examiner,1.5 years ahead of his grade.My opinion is that it can be a great advantage to the students. The only downfall I can see is developing social skills. The interactment with society.We make sure they play T ball,Soccer, Are involved in cub scouts and use the local library.Just to make them interact With main stream society. My brother in law's kids were home schooled only. No social programs. Seemed painfully obvious. I'm Not better than them.I don't have anything to do with the education.(other than playing principle) But without social skills , what good is the rest.


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

We have been considering this also. Our 9 yr daughter old is coming home everynight with homework and a blank stare when we ask her to work on it. We both sit and work on it with her which is expected but when i ask didnt you read this chapter in class she says no we did have time for it I get upset. Her first project this year was to create a poster board of what America was to her. We worked on it together and later I found she could not present it because we had a picture of the Constitution on it and our flag with the pledge of allegiance. Really?! I sent a letter to the teacher with a copy of a food stamp on it and told him sorry i had to revise it to current America. Yet still we need to spend tax dollars for the dept. of education. A tragedy folks.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Department of Education, a festering pot for the teachers unions.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Department of Education, a festering pot for the teachers unions.


I spent my retirement on my son's private schooling...he is at the top of his game at 22..do not let your child be a product of our public education system..if you want a kid that is real, do not send them to public schools..you lose..they lose..


----------



## Hottooth (Aug 6, 2011)

We homeschool our two children and have done so for the last six years. No way would we go back into the system.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

All 7 of our kids were homeschooled, and all of our grandchildren who are old enough for schooling are being homeschooled. We were involved with homeschool organizations and church, and our kids played sports, went on field trips with other homeschool families, and were in plays, musicals, and learned to play musical instruments. We had a blast teaching them and taking them on educational outings. We felt like we learned almost as much as the kids did, and it kept us updated in areas of science and other changing fields. 

Homeschooling is a committment, though. It takes time, effort, and dedication. The cool thing is you can tailor your teaching style to the way your child learns, and to his/her interests.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

I really appreciate all the input. I talked with a dad in a homeschool family. He told me it was the best thing they had done for their child. He told me we needed to pray about it (which we have done), but that is a stark contrast to the schools where praying is not allowed


----------

